# Opinions/Suggestions for Harassment by building security guards



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

Last Thursday I was going to bed around midnight, all my lights were off when I heard a loud pounding on my door. I was only steps away but when I looked out the peephole no one was there. I then went to look out my patio door and my patio gate was wide open (which I never leave open, I have a dog). I went out and closed the gate. Moments later I hear the gate opening again. I go out and it is the security guard coming onto my patio. I told him to get off my patio, he refused, I told him again to get off and asked why he was even on my patio. He said there was an intrudor (I live in 400 square feet, I think I would notice another human being). I told him there was no intrudor and to get off my patio. He refused! So I yelled at him to get the f off my patio or I would call the police. He got off the patio, I closed the gate and went back inside. Half an hour later the vancouver police are at my door threatening to arrest me for assault! I never touched the guy, I did not approach until he was off my patio and I closed my patio gate. But the police were told by the security guard that I pushed him down the stairs to my patio which is a blatant lie but they were going to arrest me! I am 43 years old and I have never had contact with any police, I have never even received a ticket for anything in my whole life. The only human being I have put my hands on aggressively is my brother and we were little kids. I know people will say just move but it took me 5 years to find this place, the rent is obscenely cheap for downtown, and I refuse to live in a basement because I have a dog. Any one have any suggestions as to what I should do in this situation? Should I get a lawyer? I contacted the owner of the suite (condo building) and he said "sorry" but nothing else. I have contacted the building managers to get the name of the company they use for security and they refused to give me the name. I have also contacted the Residential Tenancy Branch but have not heard back as of yet.


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

get a pen cam and record him harassing you. once you have proof and have dealt with him in a legal fashion you should set him on fire and push him down a hill. one with thorny brambles at the bottom.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

that is a great idea!


----------



## punchbuggy (Apr 21, 2010)

1) I wouldn't get mad. 

I don't know about my your building but my managers are pretty friendly and I don't see the reason why not telling you the name of the security company. I would go around them (ask a neighbor, blah blah) to get more info. Also check to see if they have been harassed before.

Also, at the end of the day there are no witnesses, this is he said she said. So I'm pretty sure if you push this far enough he will drop his complaint. I would not get angry and try to "screw" this person over, but I would collect as much evidence to defend yourself and to support your case.

If you pushed him down the stairs, he should have injuries. If you are 115 lb and he is 175 that is pretty much impossible.

The tenancy act doesn't cover anything like this so i think it is useless. Maybe one day there will be a different guard, when there is just inquire to see what company he works for (he obviously doesn't know you so he should tell you). 

I hope all the best. Don't worry, what are they gonna do, take you to court for an assault charge where the "victim" has no visible injuries. It'll just be a waste of money for everyone. I think at most if at all, they'll just have a note on your file. Theres just no evidence. Especially if they didn't book you on the spot or anything.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

As stated before, I can't see any charges being laid against you, with no hard evidence it would never make it to court.

I would contact the Vancouver police, tell them that you are being harassed by this guy and would like a copy of the police report as evidence (you may get his name and employer). Make sure that you write everything down, complete with times for every incident.

If he does it again, i've got no problem stopping by after work one day (2:30-3:00 am) pretending to be your boyfriend checking up on you. Maybe that will cause him to back off. I've done that before.

There was a time when a friend met me for coffee after a Tae Kwon Do class. When we were in the coffee shop a man walked in. She told me that he was constantly in here work place hitting on her. I said ok hold my hands and look me in the eyes. He walked passed us seeing us holding hands and looking at each other in the eyes, and me wearing my Tae Kwon Do outfit with a black belt. She never saw him again.

Steve


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

that is very nice of you to offer ... i don't know that their problem is ... i am going to request the report from the police and i am going to get a lawyer just in case ... i am freaked out by the threat that is for sure, and that i can be threatened on a lie is what is the worst ...


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd be so embarassed that I wouldn't even admit to a female kicking me down the stairs. This guy has a real problem IMO, I'd definitely get a police report, you don't know what he's capable next.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

I think he got mad for being asked to leave, then decided to lie to get revenge on her. sounds like my ex wife. Who knows what he is capable of, if he is willing to lie to the police. Remember the police are (supposed to be) a neutral third party. They need in investigate reports of violence. If they believed him, and there was evidence, they would have advanced this further. I bet the file is closed.

Steve


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Agreed.....


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

i still think you should find some lighter fluid and a steep hill.....and don't forget the thorns.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Forgot to mention. if they won't give you a copy of the report, at least get the file number.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

thanks for everyones comments and support ... my patio gate does not lock but i have rigged it so if someone opens it, there will be noise :O)


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

hoolagal said:


> thanks for everyones comments and support ... my patio gate does not lock but i have rigged it so if someone opens it, there will be noise :O)


Hahaha... I really hope he doesn't bother you again


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Lawyer and sue. find out the company. sue the company. then sue the guy that did it. sue the building manger for not giving names .lawyer will walk you threw everything


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

1. Shovel
2. Syrup
3. Duct Tape
4. 4x4 truck.
5. I know this really unused forest service road..

But seriously. Keep track records, get the guy's ID and company info if he tries to come on your balcony again. And next time carry some sort of self defense weapon, you will not regret it if it happens again and goes too far.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

buy a tazer gun


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

lol, my personal favorite, would be filling a 500ml waterbottle with thermite and a strip of magnesium coming out of it, walk to the a***oles car, put it on the hood, and light it. Step back. hes gonna need a new car


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

katienaha said:


> 1. Shovel
> 2. Syrup
> 3. Duct Tape
> 4. 4x4 truck.
> ...


whats the syrup for?


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

oakley1984 said:


> whats the syrup for?


The bush. Gotta attract them bears and skeeters somehow.


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

oh, lyme works better


----------



## Saffire (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm confused. So the security guard pounded on your door and then went onto your patio because he thought there was an intruder, I presume trying to break into your place? You yelled at him to get off your patio because he was trying to do his job? And then he turned around and reported you assulted him (pushed him down the stairs) to the police? This honestly is the weirdest turn of events and something is getting lost here. It shouldn't be hard to find out what company he works for by looking at their uniform as their name should be on it or if they are one of the drive by occasionally companies it will be on the side of their car. I would call the company and ask them exactly what happened that night that caused their employee to act in this way.

As for the police... I had a guy accuse me of trying to run him over with my car (long story but it was a complete lie). I had the cops show up at 4 am to talk to me about it and then had them show up a week later and give me a ticket all based on a lie. I suggest you get to the bottom of WHY he banged on your door and WHY he was on your patio. Maybe then it'll make sense. If you have never had a run in with this guy before it makes no sense as to why he would report you to the police. 

Very strange!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey girls, that's nasty!! but I like your thinking, better stay on the good side of you! cheers Laurie


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

ive got a good lawyer, i could come over and actually push him down the stairs for you haha

maybe he would forget about you and go after me then


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

thanks for everyones replies, some make me smile :O) the security guard is allowed to do his job but he is not allowed to just walk onto my property, which he already had and looked into my apartment (as i mentioned it is 400 square feet) and it seems to me if the tenant of the apartment comes out and says get off my patio, requests why he is on patio, and still will not leave until i yell, yelling is not assault and that is not a security guard doing his job ... i am looking forward to talking to the lawyer about the situation ...


----------



## Saffire (Apr 26, 2010)

Actually he may be allowed if that is part of his job description via the owner of the building. I understand where you are coming from as I wouldn't like it either but you have to also look at the flip side - what if someone DID break into your place and was doing something horrible to you? Because you didn't answer your door he felt the next best thing was to go to your patio to see inside. That, I would presume, is part of his job.

The question is why the altercation between you and him happened but it did. Someone has to have record as to why he was being, for lack of better words, an ass to someone he's hired to protect. Again, I would really try to find out what company he works for as this may have happened before and maybe his adrenaline gets too high to do his job properly.

I honestly don't think a lawyer is going to do you any good what so ever. If it was constant harrassment then yes, but a one time occurance doesn't warrant a civil case as you didn't lose anything due to his actions and I could see where he could win by saying he was doing his job. I wouldn't waste your money or time with that avenue.

You know, maybe there was an intruder lurking in your back yard and maybe, just maybe, by him banging on your front door it scared him off. You just never know.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

after he knocked on my door i was at my door to answer in less than ten steps and he was already gone, so he pounded on my door and then left ... he had already been on my patio before pounding on my door and looked into my apartment and then came onto my patio a second time after i closed the gate ... he does not have the right to enter private property that much i have confirmed ... he is a security guard not the police ... but i will be finding out the name of the security company ... i personally believe he did not care for a woman to be telling him to get off the patio ...


----------



## Saffire (Apr 26, 2010)

A quick story for you... one of my pot smoking neighbours said he was "out walking his cat" at 5 am in his backyard. It was still completely dark out. He called the police to tell them that he saw someone on my roof breaking into my son's bedroom window. So at 5:05 am I had a cop banging on my front door and one standing at my back patio door. The one was banging so hard on my door that my two big 90 pound dogs wanted to KILL who ever was out there.

When I opened the door I was in my pj's fighting off my dogs to get outside. The first thing the idiot asked me was "do you live here". I wanted to say "No I make a habit of sleeping in strange people's houses". Moron. Then he started interigating me as to who I was, what I was doing up at 5 am and who else was in my house. He pointed out that his partner was at my back door to which I said "What the f**k is going on?". He told me someone reported an intruder breaking into my window. I almost laughed my ass off. I pointed out the vicious barks and growls that were coming from the inside of my house and said "and you think someone would LIVE thru them?" He insisted on coming in my house to have a look around so I agreed as soon as I put my dogs away because the last thing I wanted was for them to eat a cop.

So anyway, they came in, looked around downstairs, went upstairs, and were standing downstairs talking to me as I wanted to know WHAT IDIOT reported this crap. All of a sudden I hear my son's bed squeaking. I ran upstairs to find him having a seizure. The cops followed me up, called 911 for me and helped hold my son down while the paramedics came.

Now, yes, I was a little ticked that they banged on my door and that my retarded neighbour called them but had they not showed up I would have never known my son had seizures (he's 18 and thought he was having back spazams - don't ask). 

Sadly I live in a co-op and spent the next 2 weeks telling people "No, no one broke into my house - the pot head was seeing things" as everyone was freaked out and because an ambulance showed up they thought someone got hurt in the "break in".

Anyway, the moral is that everything happens for a reason. Like I said - you don't know what he saw but something gave him a reason to act towards your residence as he did. Yes, I realize he's not the police but that's why I mentioned the high adrenaline thing... some of these guys are people that just couldn't make it as a cop. But he obviously saw something and maybe it was a good thing that he had a run in with you as you are now safe, and that's always a good thing!


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

here is another spin on this...the guy that actually pounded on your door WAS the intruder. He was dressed in a security guards uniform not to raise suspicion of what he was doing there. He pounded on your door in hopes you would not be home then ran around to your patio to have access to your unit...you yelling at him blew his cover and he filed a report to the police in hopes it would cover his tracks and remove any suspicion of him being an intruder...I would be damn sure to get a case number or a copy of the police report... secondly talk to the security company for your complex and get a report from them, if he did not file a report with his office then you know it is totally bogus and you can point that out to the police...security companies are required to report any and ALL suspicious activities with their head offices. Be cautious, lock up tight and if you see him again you call the police!


----------



## Saffire (Apr 26, 2010)

Ok, that made me chuckle :lol:.. some how I don't think a guy FAKING being a security guard would go thru the trouble of reporting the incident to the police. Now, maybe the security guard is a real one but had ill intentions. That's why I said to contact the company more than once. Something is VERY weird!


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

well if someone else called the police to report the incident and he was the "security guard" on scene then you damn rights he would talk to the police! I would hope the police would be smart enough to at least check his credentials before believeing him, but one never knows these days. Regardless something does not add up, why would he suggest being assaulted by the people he is hired to protect? What is covering up here? If he is/was in fact a security guard what is his reasoning for suggesting that a tenant assaulted him when all there was a few yelled words...Like I said something does not add up!


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Clownloachlover said:


> here is another spin on this...the guy that actually pounded on your door WAS the intruder. He was dressed in a security guards uniform not to raise suspicion of what he was doing there. He pounded on your door in hopes you would not be home then ran around to your patio to have access to your unit...you yelling at him blew his cover and he filed a report to the police in hopes it would cover his tracks and remove any suspicion of him being an intruder...I would be damn sure to get a case number or a copy of the police report... secondly talk to the security company for your complex and get a report from them, if he did not file a report with his office then you know it is totally bogus and you can point that out to the police...security companies are required to report any and ALL suspicious activities with their head offices. Be cautious, lock up tight and if you see him again you call the police!


I have to agree with you. The first thing that came to my head when I read the OP was it sounds like a classic scam. If by any chance the OP let that "security guard" enter, who knows what he could've done.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

so whatever came of this????


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

I would suggest you keep an eye on this creep.
The things you said he did sounds a bit fishy to me.
Knowing that someone closed the gate, he still found the need to open it & leave it open?
I don't want to scare you, but he might be up to something he should be doing.
How bout you get a web cam with motion detection & face it towards you back patio.
If you catch him snooping around your back patio on more than 1 instance, you have enough proof to file a report.
Your condo should manager have issued a warning about a possible intruder lurking around if there was in fact one.

I would also talk to your neighbors & mention this to them.
It's always good to have your neighbors look out for each other, maybe one of them heard you yelling.
This can only help you with the cops.


Not saying you did , but I'm just using this as an example:
If you did push him down the stairs, you probably had a reason, he was in your home & you're entitled to defend yourself.

The cops need to look @ every possible angle to determine who's @ fault here.

These cops are either rookies trying to prove something, or friends of the security guard.
Try to get a confirmation on the report to actually see if it's really been filed.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

this is such an unfortunate situation for you. ive been on both ends of the spectrum for safe and non safe places to live. I've been robbed in broad daylight, and where i am now, when a friend came to drop off firewood, he said my neighbor gave him the evilest of eyes until he called the dogs by the correct name! otherwise he figured the neighbor would have come out and confronted him! glad i have such fantastic neighbors now, they are worth their weight in gold.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

i requested the file from the police - takes four to six weeks ... i repeatedly requested the report from the security company and they have not returned four of my phone calls ... i contacted a guy from the strata council and it is going on the agenda for the next meeting (may 19) as he said there were other issues with the security guards taking things too far (from other tenants, not me) ... no one has been able to get their report yet but i am calling as is the man from the strata council ... but the general consensus from those i have spoken to is that he had no right to come onto my private property ... if he felt there was criminal activity, it is his job to call the police not harass tenants in the middle of the night ... keep you posted ...


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Thadda girl!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Keep us posted. Inquiring minds want to know

Hope they find out whether the security guard was doing his job or just being a creep.


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

An over zealous security guard, an irritant maybe, but not a bad thing. May come in handy in the long run. Lawyers? not unless it gets ugly. Best hope is to settle it amicably.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2011)

*how to lock this gate ?*

i know there are lots of technically minded people on this site (sadly, i am not one of them :O) any suggestions on how i could lock this gate ?


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Cheaper solution:
Chain & pad lock.
Wrap the chain around the railing, & make sure it wraps around the inside of the gate, 3rd or 4th bar in.
Make sure the chain is tight & lock it on your side.

Or you could drill through the brick(inside of gate) & install a loop/bracket so you can use the chain there.

You can buy a gate that lock with a dead bolt.
It won't stop ppl from jumping over, but it will deter them from just walking in.
I'd mention this to the strata council, maybe there's a way you can get the building manager to see if the owner(s) will change the gate for you.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Did you ever get a lock mechanism for your gate ?
If not try this ..put your hand between the top of the gate and the latch till its tight then pull the latch ...:lol:.. notice how it won't open ...and your hand hurts . 
In all seriousness..... take a piece of wood ( looks to me like a 2x4 on edge would work ...make it about 6 inches long and slide it in between the gate and rail..Try to open gate ....if unable to then mark the center of the bottom edge with a pencil. buy a large eye bolt ... one that is bigger in diameter than the cage thing around the gate latch ..( the thing the little pink things attatched to ) 
Then screw the eyelet into the center of the edge of the 2x4 . Note you want to be able to slide the 2x4 inbetween the gate and latch and the object of the eyelet is to go through the cage section just far enough to put a lock on. the eyelet must go side ways in the cage and be large enough so as one can no twist the lock and undo it.
Note locks only keep out honest crooks .This would hold up quite well and would create a lot of noise to get by it.
I could tell ya how to hook up a couple of wires to it so as you wouldn't need a lock for it at all .....but then you would have to have a 120 volt outside plug close by ....:bigsmile:....do you ? 
put a couple of old pc cameras in the windows pointing outside....that will make people stay away....
good luck!


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2011)

thanks for the suggestions ... i am a bit spatially challenged so i may have to read the instructions a few times :O) i do have an outlet on the patio ... my dad is mailing me a motion sensitive light that i am going to use ... the building has given permission to install a lock ... and the man from the strata council told me what the security guard did was trespassing ... he was not allowed to come on my patio and i am awaiting the "official" letter stating that ... so far the security company has not supplied me, the owner, or strata with the report despite numerous requests from all three of us ...


----------

